# Comeback with faulty product bought through paypal?



## fender (22 Oct 2012)

We bought an expensive set of headphone through eBay. It was NOT from an authorised dealer and the seller has gone from the site.

The product has gone faulty after a few days. It is an authentic product but I cannot claim warranty because of how it was purchased. 

Do I have any come back through either Paypal or the Credit card used on paypal?


----------



## ryanline79 (22 Oct 2012)

From what I know of Paypal, that as long as you register a complaint on this purchase within a certain time-frame (I think 3-6 months) then you have a very good chance of getting the money back. Best to check the Paypal site for more information.


----------



## chrisboy (22 Oct 2012)

Open a dispute with paypal, and let them know you have tried to make contact but cant.

It sounds like he's gone from the site because hes selling bogey gear, in which case ebay, and paypal will know about him. Pretty much a cut and dried case, you should get a refund without much hassle..


----------

